# SMS : connection avec le Mac semble impossible



## MACINDO (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi lorsque que j'essaie, "connecter" mon iPhone 5 en vue de la réception et de l'envoi des sms mon iPhone 5 m'indique "Saisissez le code qui s'affiche sur votre Mac pour que les sms de votre iPhone puissent également être envoyé et reçus sur "iMac de nom de l'utilisateur ",  et que sur le mac en question rien ne s'affiche (je précise que pour ce qu'il s'agit des appels tout fonctionne correctement)


merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2014)

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12789830&postcount=10


----------



## Applead (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
On a également le même problème chez moi, 2 iPhone 5s et 2 macbook pro Retina, rien n'y fait toujours ce fameux code à trouver, qui n'apparait pas, pourtant les appels marchent très bien.
Merci de vos aides!


----------



## Alexis176 (21 Octobre 2014)

Vérifiez bien que l'adresse de votre compte iCloud est dans les adresses pouvant recevoir des appels FaceTime ou SMS en + de votre numéro de téléphone. 
Perso, elle n'était pas cochée, une fois ceci fait, j'ai tout de suite eu le numéro de code.


----------



## Ganono (21 Octobre 2014)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Vérifiez bien que l'adresse de votre compte iCloud est dans les adresses pouvant recevoir des appels FaceTime ou SMS en + de votre numéro de téléphone.
> Perso, elle n'était pas cochée, une fois ceci fait, j'ai tout de suite eu le numéro de code.



Merci, j'avais le même problème. Après avoir essayé cette solution, tout fonctionne parfaitement. Merci beaucoup


----------



## MacCaro (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'ai exactement le meme message qui dit que je vais recevoir un code sur mon Mac... (pour les SMS) qui n'arrive jamais...
Alors tout est OK tout est a jour, j'ai le bon matériel, tout est compatible MAIS ça ne marche pas  j'ai vérifié des tas de fois les adresses, les différents postes sur le sujet etc etc... mais rien n'y fait 

:mouais: Ce qui est étrange, *c'est que pour les appels téléphonique ça marche* je les reçois bel et bien sur mon mac, mais PAS pour les SMS 

Si quelqu'un a trouver la solution ou est dans le même cas...


----------



## rayaud (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Je suis sous iphone 6 avec la version 8.1. Je voulais tester le transfert de message vers mon Macbook Air (2011) sous Yosemite. Hors lorsque je vais sur mon iphone dans Réglages puis message, je ne vois nulle-part l'onglet Transfert de message

Quelqu'un aurait-il un idée?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2014)

rayaud a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis sous iphone 6 avec la version 8.1. Je voulais tester le transfert de message vers mon Macbook Air (2011) sous Yosemite. Hors lorsque je vais sur mon iphone dans Réglages puis message, je ne vois nulle-part l'onglet Transfert de message
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un idée?
> ...



Est-ce que dans les réglages FaceTime et iMessages sur ton iPhone tu es connecté à ton compte iCloud  (cf. message n°2 de ce fil) ?


----------



## nicopulse (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème. 
Ma config : macOS Sierra 10.12.5 / iPhone SE av iOS 10.3.1

Mon paramétrage :
1) Même compte iCloud identique sur Mac et iPhone.
2) Sur iPhone : Adresse email identique cochée dans "paramétrage" >  "Messages" >"Envoi et réception" 
3) Sur iPhone : Tentative d'activation de "Transfert de SMS" mais aucun code ne s'affiche sur le mac
4) Sur mac : dans les paramètres de l'app Messages, tél et mail cochés.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cela ne marche pas.... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## JLB21 (8 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement la même configuration que la tienne et cela fonctionne remarquablement bien, tous les messages reçus s'affichent simultanément sur mon iMac et sur mon l'iPhone SE, de même que les messages envoyés, qu'ils le soient depuis l'iMac ou depuis l'iPhone.

Je te mets une capture d'écran de mes préférences Messages sur iMac.

Concernant les réglages sur le SE et dans l'ordre :
- iMessage : actif
- Transfert SMS : 1 appareil->mon iMac
- Confirmation de lecture : actif
- Envoyé par SMS : actif
- Envoi et Réception :
      ° Vous pouvez être contactés par message aux coordonnées suivantes : 3 adresses->sont cochées les trois adresses que tu peux voir sur préférence de l'iMac.
      ° Commencer les nouvelles conversations : mon numéro de portable seul est coché (les deux adresses mail ne le sont pas)
Service MMS : actif




En espérant que cela pourra t'être utile…


----------

